# Ventral Hernia x2



## irodcis (Jan 24, 2008)

Should I code for 2 Hernia repairs with the same incision?  Here is part of his OP:  I had previously marked the 2 hernia sites which were located in the periumbilical region and approx 4 cm above the umbilicus.  I made a transverse elliptical incision just above the superior aspect of the umbilicus & carried this down and dissected superiorly towards the larger hernia sac.  This was dissected off the surrounding tissue and then excised at the level of the fascia.  I then dissected the umbilical hernia sac off the surrounding tissue & then escised at the level of the fascia.  I then dissected the umbilical hernia sac off the surrounding tissue & then excised this at the level of the fascia.  There was an approximately 1.5 cm fascial bridge between the two hernias and I opted to open this up.....
I would appreciate input...
Irene


----------



## cmartin (Feb 6, 2008)

I only code one repair when two [or more] hernias are repaired together, thru one incision, and, if applicable, using one mesh.
Connie Martin
CPC-GENSG


----------

